# PHP-Ausgabe in html Dokument einfügen



## georgB (28. Januar 2004)

hallo,

ich habe eine php datei, die eine kurze Textausgabe liefert - diese möchte ich in ein kleines frame auf einer homepage einbinden. wie geht das? Wenn ich den link zur php Datei angebe, steht nur der link dort - wenn man draufklickt, öffnet sich auch ein Fenster mit der Textausgabe. Aber es sollte so sein, dass die Textausgabe automatisch angezeigt wird - ohne extra draufklicken zu müssen - und auch nicht in einem neuen Fenster  (es sind nur ein paar Zeichen Textausgabe) sondern direkt in einem kleine frame.
Wahrscheinlich für die Profis ein Kinderspiel, aber ich komm einfach nicht drauf wie es geht.

Danke für alle hilfreichen Tipps,

Georg


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. Januar 2004)

Hi,georg ....

du musst die php-Datei bei der Frame-DEfintion als src angeben, ...z.b. mit einem <iframe>

```
<iframe src="datei.php"width="100"height="100"frameborder="0"></iframe>
```
Wenn bei dir aber PHP läuft, speichere die Elternseite doch als PHP und include dann die andere Datei.... ist doch viel unkomplizierter


----------



## Pepo (28. Januar 2004)

includen geht mit:


```
<?php include("datei.php") ?>
```

Entweder so oder wie fatalus beschrieben hat oder die include-datei direkt in die Seite einbinden. Ohne Beispiel is das aber schwer zu entscheiden. 

Gruß Pepo


----------

